# طلب .. دائرة إلكترونية تستخدم في شحن البطارية وتفصل أوتوماتيكيا عند شحنها



## mebwabsm (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
أنا أريد دائرة كهربائية إلكترونية تستخدم عند شحن البطارية (12 فولت) بحيث تكون كالآتي:

1- تفصل أوتوماتيكيا عند اكتمال شحن البطارية
2- بها لمبة صغيرة واحدة تضيء أحمر في حالة الشحن وأخرى تضيء أخضر في حالة اكتمال شحن البطارية وعند فصل الدائرة أوتوماتيكيا.
3- أن توصل التيار أوتوماتيكيا وتشحن البطارية إذا فرغ جزء من شحن البطارية في حالة استخدام البطارية.

لأني بصراحة عايز أعمل نظام ups مصغر خاص بالراوتر فقط 12 فولت .. وأنا لدي شاحن للبطارية 12 فولت 3 أمبير ولدي البطارية 12 فولت 7.2 أمبير وقد جربتها على الراوتر واشتغل لكني علمت أن البطارية إذا زاد شحنها عن اللازم فقد تتلف ..
وبالتالي أنا محتاج هذه الدائرة بحيث أنها تكون بين الشاحن والبطارية بينما يخرج من البطارية سلك للراوتر.

4- أن تكون المكونات مشروحة بالتفصيل ومبسطة لأنه ليس لي دراية بالإلكترونيات ..

وشكرا


----------



## mnci (3 يناير 2010)

ان شاء الله يساعدك الاخوة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 يناير 2010)

اخى
تجدها فى المشاركة قبلك مباشرة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t171751.html
كاملة بالشرح!!


----------



## mebwabsm (4 يناير 2010)

شكراوجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم السويدان (4 يناير 2010)

_خـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوش_


----------



## emadmostfa2002 (13 يونيو 2010)

ياريت تلاقى الدايرة انا كمان محتاجها


----------



## tl01001 (13 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mazen42 (17 يونيو 2010)

ستكون الدائرة مع الشرح الكافي والوافي بين يديك ويد الاعضاء الكرام يوم السبت ان شاء الله
تحياتي لك وللاخ ماجد عباس مشرفنا الغالي


----------



## سامى ادوارد (3 سبتمبر 2011)

mazen42*وانا*فى*الانظار


----------



## سامى ادوارد (3 سبتمبر 2011)

mazen42*وانا*فى*الانثظار


----------



## Al_mohre (15 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع أكثر من رائع
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

